# Cyp fasciolatum



## Dido (May 16, 2010)

Hello, 

My beautiys stgarted to flower and I wnated to share some of them. 

Hope you like them



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2010)

You have an amazing collection, Dido!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2010)

Scrumptious! One of my all time favorite species and yours look wonderful.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2010)

Excellent. all mine died.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 16, 2010)

A favorite of mine - very nice!

Ron


----------

